# Decorative Maltese Flag Collection



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Display your breed preferance! There are 12 28"x 40" in the collection (flag pole included) - totally adorable! Go to: www.mywillabeeandward.com to view.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They are cute but gosh it would be expensive for the complete collection. Not sure if I could have a flag out all year around. Our HOA is peculiar. They probably won't say anything for Christmas, Thanksgiving and 4th of July but for the rest of the year I don't know. I am just glad they did not say anything about my McCartney Maltese sign that I have on the courtyard gate.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

OMG ... those are just too darned cute!!! DH would kill me! :HistericalSmiley:

HUGz! Jules


----------

